# MS DOS incompatible with Windows 3.1



## AZAREAL (Jan 26, 2000)

This is a big one so bear with me, I have a Compaq Armada 4130T I had just gotten used. The drive was wiped when I got it. I had inadvertantly erased the command.com and had no access to the HD only to put in a Win98 Startup Floppy from my PC which recovered the command.com. Thinking my problem was through I installed Win 3.1 and when I went to start it I get the msg ( computer started with a version of MS-DOS incompatible with this version of WIN. Insert Startup disk matching this version of win and restart ) I have no idea what to do next because I have no previous surviving win 3.1 disks. When I run MSD it says the DOS version is 7.10. How can I change the dos version or create a win 3.1 boot disk. Should I even bother or just wait until I recieve Win 95 on floppy and just install that and hope it works with that version of DOS???? Thanks again.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

DOS 7 is Windows 9x. You need to have DOS, not Windows 9x as your base OS for Windows 3.x to work.

That means booting with a DOS disk (not a Windows 9x disk) and doing a SYS C: with it. This will put the correct system files on the drive.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
5/20 new, unlimited, pay to surf site added
5/21 added interactive story site - it's fun!
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

